# Gift wrapping nail polish bottles?



## chic_chica (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm thinking about buying 6 bottles of nail polish to give someone for christmas. 

Do you all have any ideas of how I can gift wrap this to make it look pretty?


----------



## katana (Nov 13, 2011)

I would purchase a small decorative box to to place them in and wrap that. It will keep them safe and prevent them from getting cracked or broken. It will also prevent her from knowing what it is she is unwrapping.

If you wanted to wrap them individually then wrapping them like a Christmas cracker would look pretty.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 13, 2011)

Great ideas Katana!

Dollar stores sell decorative, solid boxes for $1 or less.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree with katana  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Swan Willdom (Nov 14, 2011)

You can buy a small box and make sure that the nail bottles in the box are not going to crush to each other. Then wrap it as a cholocate, cake...anything that will not remind your friend what it really is.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 14, 2011)

Agree with katana! Maybe put some tissue paper or shredded paper in between the polishes, so you don't break them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chic_chica (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks* katana*!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Excellent ideas!


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd wrap them each separetly in tissue paper with little ribbons around them and then put them together in a pouch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

